# what suspension are you guys running on your 200's



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

i have acquired a wonderful 20vqt and am having a hell of a time finding coilovers for it. what suspensions are you guys running? the stock set up is making me and my wife car sick.
thanks


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: what suspension are you guys running on your 200's (kingco)*

Wow great wagons you have there!
I have taken care of just about everything on my 200 including big brakes, standalone engine management, etc...so suspension is next on my list. 
The expensive route is 2bennett. Go to their website and see what they have to offer. Their prices are ridiculous though. 
Lots of guys just go with bilstein sports and any aftermarket spring such as H&R, etc. Thats simple enough. 
Then the route I am looking to go is ground control coilovers. I don't know too much about the details, but I am going to contact them soon. If you go low on these cars it becomes necessary to do the "Igor mod" for the front end. 
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/alignment/
everything else tends to be custom.


----------



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: what suspension are you guys running on your 200's (loxxrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_Wow great wagons you have there!

thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *loxxrider* »_If you go low on these cars it becomes necessary to do the "Igor mod" for the front end. 
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/alignment/
everything else tends to be custom.

holy crap sounds like this guy did extensive work. ive slammed a few cars in my day and never had to deal with that. 
would i have to do this with a simple 1.5" drop like the h&r springs?
thanks


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: what suspension are you guys running on your 200's (kingco)*

Thats not something I can answer as I'm pretty new to suspension on these also. If it were me, I'd run it and then if you notice abnormal tire wear or anything, just do that mod. Its nothing more than drilling some holes (basically).


----------



## kingco (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: what suspension are you guys running on your 200's (loxxrider)*

rad, thanks.
i found the springs and struts set up from tirerack of all places.
about $560 total. would love to do coils but this will have to do. the audi wagon is our high rider anyway. pretty much cant drive anyone around in the passat wagon as it is about 3 inches off the ground.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

just ordered a set of B & G springs that are 1.5" drop.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: what suspension are you guys running on your 200's (kingco)*

Coilovers 2b or build your own. I'd avoid using bilsteins in the front they don't fit the strut housing properly and they clunk. For a basic setup I'd go boge t-gas front bilstein sport rear and h&r springs. If you got more money koni's are the way to go. 2B also makes custom lowering springs.
http://www.2bennett.com/


----------

